# 2018 Tiguan SE sound system upgrade



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

I fell in love with a habanero orange tiguan when I was trading in my golf.

The only thing I wish it had was the fender sound system but they didn't have that trim level in orange and I don't think I want to pay 6k to get to the SEL Premium trim that has it (other bells and whistles are nice but I don't care much about them). 

So, is there any way to get a fender-like sound system (or better) in the tiguan and actually make it look like it belongs? What I mean by that is things like the subwoofer being out of sight on top of the spare, having tweeters on the pillars, etc.

Thanks y'all.


----------



## opticalmike (Apr 28, 2011)

im looking to do the same thing...find a small sub for the spare compartment. PM me if you find something.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Following... Just traded my 2015 GTI for a 2018 Tiguan.

I miss the fender system!

Coming from the GTI community, I know people were adding the sub in the spare as an upgrade on base model. Still not a whole sound system, but it's a start and it's oem.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Yeah, I'm not sure if the Helix subwoofer will fit/work or not


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

I think this plus a nice front tow hook license plate holder and I should be all good.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

The more I think about it the more I feel I should have waited for an orange SEL premium. Paradox of choice I guess.


----------



## buzzin (Dec 1, 2005)

gtguard said:


> The more I think about it the more I feel I should have waited for an orange SEL premium. Paradox of choice I guess.


I bought the SEL Premium with the Fender and I don't get the point of a sub-woofer in the spare tire well with (a) carpet and (b) rubber liner on top of it. Can't even tell it's there. Maybe I need more death metal instead of singer songwriter stuff!


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

buzzin said:


> I bought the SEL Premium with the Fender and I don't get the point of a sub-woofer in the spare tire well with (a) carpet and (b) rubber liner on top of it. Can't even tell it's there. Maybe I need more death metal instead of singer songwriter stuff!


Had it in my GTI and it was great. Maybe not as much bass as an aftermarket sub, but you can definitely tell it's there. In fact, I really miss it in my Tiguan S without the Fender system. The Tiguan sure is bigger than the GTI, but I don't think the size difference makes the sub less audible... Turn up the bass in the audio settings and listen to a different style of music!!


----------



## buzzin (Dec 1, 2005)

Bawlti said:


> Had it in my GTI and it was great. Maybe not as much bass as an aftermarket sub, but you can definitely tell it's there. In fact, I really miss it in my Tiguan S without the Fender system. The Tiguan sure is bigger than the GTI, but I don't think the size difference makes the sub less audible... Turn up the bass in the audio settings and listen to a different style of music!!


What, and not hear the throaty roar of all that horsepower?


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Interesting, I wonder what else differs. Wonder if tweeters are different, etc.


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

*Spare Tire Mount Subwoofer / Soundbox*

Spare Tire Mount Subwoofer / Soundbox looks like is an option now.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

tlak77 said:


> Spare Tire Mount Subwoofer / Soundbox looks like is an option now.


That's a *TERRIBLE* price though.....the MSRP from VW is only $300 for it: https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__/Spare-Tire-Mount-Subwoofer--Soundbox/53859989/000051419.html

Search for better pricing. For example...killer price, but shipping might be $$:
https://www.worldoemparts.com/world...MI7_fz8ojK1gIV0luGCh1S2gz8EAYYAiABEgLhIfD_BwE


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> That's a *TERRIBLE* price though.....the MSRP from VW is only $300 for it: https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__/Spare-Tire-Mount-Subwoofer--Soundbox/53859989/000051419.html
> 
> Search for better pricing. For example...killer price, but shipping might be $$:
> https://www.worldoemparts.com/world...MI7_fz8ojK1gIV0luGCh1S2gz8EAYYAiABEgLhIfD_BwE


I am guessing the spare tire is sacrificed for this setup?


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

gtguard said:


> I am guessing the spare tire is sacrificed for this setup?


Yes.

The Fender sub fits in the spare tire, while the Helix sub replaces it.


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

Stock Code

000051419B

Manufacturer

Volkswagen

Categories

Communication > Electronics - Communication

MSRP

$*790.00CAD


On www.vwpartsanservice.ca ouch


Wonder if it will work in the Atlas

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## erik570 (Jan 14, 2010)

Why can’t they just sell the fender sub plug n play that fits in the spare in lieu of the helix... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

erik570 said:


> Why can’t they just sell the fender sub plug n play that fits in the spare in lieu of the helix...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s not worth it, I have it and I don’t even notice it


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

2xtrms said:


> It’s not worth it, I have it and I don’t even notice it


The fender or the helix?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

acidrider said:


> The fender or the helix?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Fender


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

2xtrms said:


> It’s not worth it, I have it and I don’t even notice it


This is a matter of personal perspective/taste.

I really loved the Fender system in my 2015 GTI. Most people are really happy with it. You may find better options on the aftermarket, but as an oem system, the Fender is great.


----------



## erik570 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah I love the fender in my GTI for what it is, just wish it was easier to add it to a non-SE model car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

Bawlti said:


> This is a matter of personal perspective/taste.
> 
> I really loved the Fender system in my 2015 GTI. Most people are really happy with it. You may find better options on the aftermarket, but as an oem system, the Fender is great.


I had the Fender system on my ‘16 Golf R and it was terrific. The speakers themselves in the fender system on the new Tiguan are great, but the subwoofer lacks sufficient output. I’ve had it from -9 to +9 and it sounds the same. There’s a lot more room there than the golf, they should have gone with a bigger sub


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

2xtrms said:


> I had the Fender system on my ‘16 Golf R and it was terrific. The speakers themselves in the fender system on the new Tiguan are great, but the subwoofer lacks sufficient output. I’ve had it from -9 to +9 and it sounds the same. There’s a lot more room there than the golf, they should have gone with a bigger sub


Allright I understand.

For the 2018 Tiguan, the Helix spare tire sub/soundbox may be a better option. From the the reviews I've read, it's not a night and day difference, but people say it has deeper bass. The box also comes with a amplifier that boost the speakers.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

Bawlti said:


> This is a matter of personal perspective/taste.
> 
> I really loved the Fender system in my 2015 GTI. Most people are really happy with it. You may find better options on the aftermarket, but as an oem system, the Fender is great.


Agreed, I'm really noticing the difference now that I don't have the Fender audio like I had in my previous vehicle.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

mikebiketike said:


> Agreed, I'm really noticing the difference now that I don't have the Fender audio like I had in my previous vehicle.


To me it is the cleanliness of the setup too. You don’t give up the spare like with the helix and everything just fits nicely. 

Wish the US had the same “build your own VW” Europe seems to have.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

erik570 said:


> Why can’t they just sell the fender sub plug n play that fits in the spare in lieu of the helix...


They only put the wiring for the sub (and amp) in the Fender equipped cars, and it has different speakers with an amp....so there's more to it than just adding the sub itself



Bawlti said:


> Allright I understand.
> 
> For the 2018 Tiguan, the Helix spare tire sub/soundbox may be a better option. From the the reviews I've read, it's not a night and day difference, but people say it has deeper bass. The box also comes with a amplifier that boost the speakers.


It actually IS a night & day difference, after it's been programmed to the vehicle (which is key!)

I had the Helix in my '16 Tiguan and it was awesome. And it sounds even better in my Passat right now (better/cleaner than the OEM Fender actually)



gtguard said:


> To me it is the cleanliness of the setup too. You don’t give up the spare like with the helix and everything just fits nicely.


The Helix plugs right inline behind the radio and is pretty clean, IMO, for a aftermarket (although VW accessory) system.....especially for the price, let's say ~$250.
No splicing or running a line output converter or wires off the battery or a ground or remote wire, like you typically would with a sub setup. Just one harness that you route to the trunk area & plug into the box/amp.

Granted you do give up the spare is the downside. (I managed to keep mine in my Passat though)

Worst case....just throw the spare in the cargo area for a (long) road trip, IMO.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> It actually IS a night & day difference, after it's been programmed to the vehicle (which is key!)
> 
> I had the Helix in my '16 Tiguan and it was awesome. And it sounds even better in my Passat right now (better/cleaner than the OEM Fender actually)


I was refering to the difference between the Fender sub and the Helix sub.

Thanks for your input, I'm SO getting the Helix box!!


----------



## erik570 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow my local dealer had a close out special on the helix for $200. Talked to the parts guy and he said they had the dongle to program as well. Picked it up today. FYI, anybody in AZ can get it programmed at camelback or Chapman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

erik570 said:


> Wow my local dealer had a close out special on the helix for $200. Talked to the parts guy and he said they had the dongle to program as well. Picked it up today. FYI, anybody in AZ can get it programmed at camelback or Chapman
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great deal! Let us know how it sounds. I'm from Canada, I can't find it at a reasonable price. Most online stores that sell it in the 200-300$ range won't ship here..


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Is there a difference between 000051419 and 000051419B. One is listed for $240, the other for $632.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> The Helix plugs right inline behind the radio and is pretty clean, IMO, for a aftermarket (although VW accessory) system.....especially for the price, let's say ~$250.
> No splicing or running a line output converter or wires off the battery or a ground or remote wire, like you typically would with a sub setup. Just one harness that you route to the trunk area & plug into the box/amp.
> 
> Granted you do give up the spare is the downside. (I managed to keep mine in my Passat though)
> ...


True, how did you end up keeping your spare in the passat? You are right though, in 7 years i only had to use the spare once.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

gtguard said:


> Is there a difference between 000051419 and 000051419B. One is listed for $240, the other for $632.


Good question.

I did some research for myself in Canada.

https://www.vwpartsandservice.ca/p/...-Subwoofer--Soundbox/70516867/000051419B.html
The B model fits 49 vehicle variants, including the 2018 Tiguan.

https://www.vwpartsandservice.ca/p/Spare-Tire-Mount-Subwoofer--Soundbox/63618339/000051419.html
The "no B" model fits 43 vehicle variants, excluding the 2018 Tiguan.

If the B model fits old generations, I don't see why the other way around coudn't be possible. I'm pretty sure it's a minor upgrade and that both models fit the 2018, but don't quote me on that! I'll probably give a shot to the "old" one, for 215 $US you can't beat the price. I'll just sell it if it don't fit, which would surprise me.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

I actually called two dealerships and they said the non B is the one I need for the 2018 tiguan. So just ordered the cheap one, let’s see how it goes. Haa.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gtguard said:


> Is there a difference between 000051419 and 000051419B. One is listed for $240, the other for $632.


I didn't know there was a "B" version....my bad :facepalm:



gtguard said:


> True, how did you end up keeping your spare in the passat? You are right though, in 7 years i only had to use the spare once.


I removed the tool/jack kit that sat in the spare tire and put the Helix box on top of the spare by using a longer spare tire "bolt":
http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showpost.php?p=407502&postcount=15
&
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-the-VW-Accessory-Helix-Subwoofer-Soundbox

And then I recommended it to the guys on Golfmk7.com, and it works on the MK7 GTI/Golf/GSW too:
http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31070


I haven't looked at a 2018 Tiguan yet, so I don't know if you guys have the room back there or not


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

How tall is Helix?
Tiguan 4 motion has as much as the difference between lower and upper level of storage floor ~ giessing 3-4 inches at most.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

tlak77 said:


> How tall is Helix?


I can measure mine this weekend and report back :thumbup:


----------



## erik570 (Jan 14, 2010)

2017 Tig. Doesn’t quite fit with the spare still in there. Deciding if I want to toss spare and throw it in on road trips. Passats must have deep trunks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

tlak77 said:


> How tall is Helix?


5 3/8", as is, with the rubber feet on it
4 3/8" without the feet



erik570 said:


> 2017 Tig. Doesn’t quite fit with the spare still in there. Deciding if I want to toss spare and throw it in on road trips. Passats must have deep trunks!


Oh, I knew for sure it wouldn't fit a 2009-2017 Tig with the spare tire (I had the Helix in my 2016 before--it replaces the spare tire). He was asking about a 2018 though

*DEFINITELY* get it coded for the Tiguan though (with the programming dongle)


----------



## erik570 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah no worries, I probably read what I wanted to read.  Def will get it programmed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, installing the Helix was fun. I drove to three dealerships to explain what the helix was, and everybody looked at me like I had killed someone. I decided to install it myself and the install went somewhat smoothly. Getting the cable to where the spare sits was the toughest part I would say. 

The helix sounds great but it seems the default profile is for a MK7 GTI/Golf. Now I need to find a programmer to see if there is Tiguan profile and if it actually sounds better.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I would try file "19" for the programmer

PM'd you too with a contact for renting the programmer


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, the helix came default to 57 which is. 

57 1.0 Golf7 4 door

Tried 19 and wow, it sounds amazing!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gtguard said:


> Tried 19 and wow, it sounds amazing!


:thumbup:


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

gtguard said:


> Well, the helix came default to 57 which is.
> 
> 57 1.0 Golf7 4 door
> 
> Tried 19 and wow, it sounds amazing!


How would you describe the speakers sound vs before?

And how is the bass from the sub?


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Before the helix it sounded like I had headphones on. The sound just kind of stays in the front and you don’t hear anything behind you.

The helix with stock image sounds good and full but once you turn it up you get distortion even when close to flat on the EQ.

After going to rom 19 on the programmer it sounds full as well and bass definitely improves. Distortion is non-existent until you get to the top of the volume bar. Now it has a theater stadium sound to it. You hear the sound all around you.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

gtguard said:


> Before the helix it sounded like I had headphones on. The sound just kind of stays in the front and you don’t hear anything behind you.
> 
> The helix with stock image sounds good and full but once you turn it up you get distortion even when close to flat on the EQ.
> 
> After going to rom 19 on the programmer it sounds full as well and bass definitely improves. Distortion is non-existent until you get to the top of the volume bar. Now it has a theater stadium sound to it. You hear the sound all around you.


Thanks for the review!
This is definitely on top of my mod list now.


----------



## erik570 (Jan 14, 2010)

Just got it installed in the ‘17 Tig, sounds pretty good so far taking it in for programming this week. Biggest pita was the b pillar and the rear seat joint to the run the wiring harness. Other than that really pretty simple with the aid of Kevins YouTube vid 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Wait until you get it programmed (for the Tiguan)....it'll sound even better!  :thumbup:


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

I finally sat in the back seat of the tuguan to see how the speakers sounded. I noticed that there was no sound coming out of the rear tweeters. I have the SE4motion. 

Did these cars only come with six speakers if you dont have the fender?? Trying to find documentation ...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

jjvw said:


> I finally sat in the back seat of the tuguan to see how the speakers sounded. I noticed that there was no sound coming out of the rear tweeters. I have the SE4motion.
> 
> Did these cars only come with six speakers if you dont have the fender?? Trying to find documentation ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Rats! It's true! 6 speakers! Wtf? Even standard on the SEL! Grrr. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

start looking at junkyards on the internet and look for a late model tiguan gti or r and get the part that way


----------

